# 2008 Passat parking brake fault



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Full scan below. I have been getting a parking brake fault warning for some time now. From other sources, I have learned that water tends to get into the parking brake motors and freeze, expanding and cracking the case. I have not yet removed and inspected my motors, but I put VCDS on my car today to try to find out what is going on. I first ran a parking brake adaptation. Amperage for both motors was zero throughout the adaptation except when the motors closed on the rotors, at which time it went up and then back to zero very quickly. I didn't get a screen capture of the amperage values, because it was so fast. However, I used the graphing function of VCDS and it is shown here:










I then cleared the DTC for the parking brake and immediately the parking brake warning light came back on and I got this error. This is what I need help with- what does this error mean?










Full scan below. Ignore the tire pressure sensor fault codes, I have the wheels removed for powder coating right now:

Saturday,06,December,2014,11:01:47:29804
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.10.0.0 (x64)
Data version: 20141022


VIN: WVWUK73C28E071144 License Plate: 6524BZ
Mileage: 146960km-91316mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65 72

VIN: WVWUK73C28E071144 Mileage: 146960km-91316miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 S HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 306FA98EA3573FA1DFB-8065

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000775996942
Coding: 0000345
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 1F4D5A32CEC9B0D9761-804A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 820 047 GG HW: 1K0 820 047 GG
Component: Climatic PQ35 141 0909 
Revision: 00141027 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6FED6AF27EE96059861-803A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007491286
Coding: 80849F0340041A00470000000F0000000009F34F46000100000000000000
 Shop #: WSC 05124 123 12345
VCID: 71E96C8A68DD76A9905-8024

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 180707 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

1 Fault Found:
02390 - Control / Regulation for Ambience Lighting (E400) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 117504 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.19
Time: 19:12:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.05 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 17 AIRBAG VW8R 032 2522 
Revision: 13032000 Serial number: 003B2PHE27FA 
Coding: 0012599
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3169AC8AA85D36A9D05-8064

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 0000000003NVMK

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0001.01.000000700000000000ÿ†63

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 000000ÿ†6332MSME1630204F2ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 0204F2ÿ†6342MSME1C4621020ÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 621020ÿ†6351HTS618LS9ML6$ÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: S9ML6$ÿ†6361HTS61CGKK2S6Tÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: KK2S6Tÿ†63727TS618L09377Fÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: 09377Fÿ†63827TS618LS66K6Dÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: S66K6Dÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 L HW: 3C0 953 549 L
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 006 0010 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507BK 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3561989A5C351A898CD-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 971 F HW: 3C0 920 971 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007205
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 285F41EE9B87776107B-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P078280AB2
Coding: F9807F070012021002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 234556C2E2A19439529-8076

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 HW: 3C0 919 965 
Component: Kompass 005 0003 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 1166279TRJCC06
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6DD170FA74E59249B4D-8038

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: IMMO 051 0383 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 02112 444 84152
VCID: 73E5668212C144B9629-8026

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000558978824
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B758EA27A11CCF97A9-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.134 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3561989A5C351A898CD-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0221 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001864E760004141FF08A0F0E085C00
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73E5668212C144B9629-8026

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000537678827
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C778DBE7F1FCBC1733-8069

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000147454
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 295944EA808D4E69185-807C

1 Fault Found:
02442 - Function Lamp in Control Head 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11111001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 146961 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.12.06
Time: 10:59:19

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 14.10 V
Count: 81
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x1260
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x0101


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-161.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 161 C HW: 1K0 035 161 C
Component: Radio DE2 014 0019 
Revision: 00014000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7G6286027
Coding: 0040402
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 1F4D5A32CEC9B0D9761-804A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002205812
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3E7387B66903D9D15D7-806B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: RDK 0450 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 73E5668212C144B9629-8026

1 Fault Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 200
Mileage: 144386 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.08.07
Time: 18:22:57


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002205099
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3F8DFAB26E09D0D9561-806A

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 01:47)--------------------------


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Your post is confusing 

Go here for the code you have. "02390 - Control / Regulation for Ambience Lighting (E400) 009 - Open or Short to Ground"

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/02390

I don't believe a "parking brake fault warning light" would have anything to do with the above code.

If you are talking about "E" brake light only. and ABS has no codes and or instruments have no codes.
"E" brake light comes on for 2 reasons 1 "E" brake is on or 2 low brake fluid. 

If you look up the problem in owner's manual should tell you that. 

Exactly what brake light are you talking about?

Good Luck


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Disregard the ambient lighting codes as well. I have LED bulbs installed in the cabin and trunk, which causes those codes because of the low resistive loads. The lights work just fine. I'm concerned about the parking brake fault code. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Does your EPB switch light up when on? Or shine red when only dash lights on?


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes, lights up yellow just like it did when the car was new.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Hows about red when only the sidelights are on? (assuming this be Passat B6?)


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I don't ever remember it lighting up red. I'll have to check when I get home. Could be it does and I just don't remember.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Welp, could be that it's just the switch button illumination that's gone duff. And that'd be a new switch or at least check the switch connections out. Mine defo lights up with sidelights on. I'm assuing your EPB works alright, check operation of each side's motor audibly


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes, they both work. I have all four wheels off for powder coating right now and the EPB definitely locks both rear brakes.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

What about the button shining red with the dashboard illumination on?


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

Finally got around to checking and yes, the parking brake switch lights up red when the lights are turned on. It's amber when the parking brake is on


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

The only bulbs I've changed are the overhead passenger cabin bulbs and the trunk bulb. The switch isn't actually lighting up yellow when the parking brake is on, but I don't know if that's because the system has a problem or the bulb is burned out. Is there a function in VCDS that will allow me to test the bulbs to trigger them?


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

I found my old switch. It's a B revision. I'll try swapping it out tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

It's not the switch. I was able to get it to light up yellow. It's not lighting up like it normally would when the parking brake is on because of a fault somewhere else in the system.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Sandman333 said:


> It's not the switch. I was able to get it to light up yellow. It's not lighting up like it normally would when the parking brake is on because of a fault somewhere else in the system.


As far as switches are concerned: there’s a “C” version available from dealer part number 3c0 927 225 C REH
One ‘05MY owner reports having a 3c0 927 225 A version of switch which has 10 pins as against the “B” and “C” versions which have eight. Check your VIN for the correct part number with VW spares before ordering.

Meantime, try disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes then reconnect again. Press the footbrake for 35 seconds, then whilst continuing to press the footbrake, press the EPB button in for 10 seconds, start the car, (still holding in the button and foot on brake) then the car’s computer will restart and the problem might be (temporarily) fixed.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

RichardSEL said:


> As far as switches are concerned: there’s a “C” version available from dealer part number 3c0 927 225 C REH
> One ‘05MY owner reports having a 3c0 927 225 A version of switch which has 10 pins as against the “B” and “C” versions which have eight. Check your VIN for the correct part number with VW spares before ordering.
> 
> Meantime, try disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes then reconnect again. Press the footbrake for 35 seconds, then whilst continuing to press the footbrake, press the EPB button in for 10 seconds, start the car, (still holding in the button and foot on brake) then the car’s computer will restart and the problem might be (temporarily) fixed.


I assume with the key in the accessory position, or start the engine?


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Accessory position first, then IGN, then start the car


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

RichardSEL said:


> Accessory position first, then IGN, then start the car


I mean during this procedure. Have the engine running then?


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Sandman333 said:


> I mean during this procedure. Have the engine running then?


Keys out: Meantime, try disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes then reconnect again. 

IGN on, car not started: press the footbrake for 35 seconds, then whilst continuing to press the footbrake, press the EPB button in for 10 seconds, 

Start the car, (still holding in the button and foot on brake) then the car’s computer will restart and the problem might be (temporarily) fixed.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

It will be a few days. I'm in the middle of a timing belt replacement and intake valve cleaning.


----------

